# Moult Migration



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The annual molt migration of giant Canadas is in full swing.Lots of flocks heading north for the summer.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

seen very few so far. thought they were running behind also.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The past few days they have really been moving thru. I've seen pry close to a thousand over all.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Lots of movement in north west/central North Dakota around the big lake today.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Many flocks heading high and north thru Rochester the past 5 days.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Lot's of flocks going thru SW Mn the last week...............


----------

